# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Мое незаурядное творчество

## Tortura

Спасаем наши души 

Полезно вверх не сдаваясь идти.
И на поворотах держать равновесие.
А в нужный момент не стыдясь отойти,
Чтоб избежать в тылу мракобесие.

Быть верным товарищем, другом во всем,
Важно по жизни жить в ладе с собою,
Чтоб, оказавшись на свете на том,
Смело ответить своею судьбою.

Прочь все сомненья, оставьте вы их.
Дайте свободу ангелам света.
Вы часто в поступках плюете на них,
А лучше б прислушались к их советам.

Тот милый ребенок, что есть в нас самих,
Он нужен, чтоб нас направлять в этой жизни.
Как мудрый поэт он читает свой стих,
Пытаясь продлить наше время до тризны.

А что получается? Гибнем во тьме,
В погоне за счастьем мы вязнем в разврате.
И нужные чувства мы сводим на «нет»,
Неся к пьедесталу порочные страсти.

В нас много хорошего (если живем).
Мир держится только на добрых поступках.
Его не покроют кровавым быльем,
Коль будем мы в нем проживать на уступках.

Нам сложно сейчас от страсти уйти,
Но надо найти в себе силы покрепче.
Я призываю вас, люди, сойти
С пути, что души наши калечит.

Что стоит прислушаться к крику судьбы,
И к стонам Вселенной приложить свои уши.
Мы б поняли боль утешений земных,
И стало б понятно: спасать нужно души.

Полезно вверх не сдаваясь идти.
И на поворотах держать равновесие.
А в нужный момент не стыдясь отойти,
Чтоб избежать в тылу мракобесие.

Быть верным товарищем, другом во всем,
Важно по жизни жить в ладе с собою,
Чтоб, оказавшись на свете на том,
Смело ответить своею судьбою.

Прочь все сомненья, оставьте вы их.
Дайте свободу ангелам света.
Вы часто в поступках плюете на них,
А лучше б прислушались к их советам.

Тот милый ребенок, что есть в нас самих,
Он нужен, чтоб нас направлять в этой жизни.
Как мудрый поэт он читает свой стих,
Пытаясь продлить наше время до тризны.

А что получается? Гибнем во тьме,
В погоне за счастьем мы вязнем в разврате.
И нужные чувства мы сводим на «нет»,
Неся к пьедесталу порочные страсти.

В нас много хорошего (если живем).
Мир держится только на добрых поступках.
Его не покроют кровавым быльем,
Коль будем мы в нем проживать на уступках.

Нам сложно сейчас от страсти уйти,
Но надо найти в себе силы покрепче.
Я призываю вас, люди, сойти
С пути, что души наши калечит.

Что стоит прислушаться к крику судьбы,
И к стонам Вселенной приложить свои уши.
Мы б поняли боль утешений земных,
И стало б понятно: спасать нужно души.

----------


## Лев

Осилит поэму прочтущий. Тема серьёзная...

----------


## smychok

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tortura

Спасибо Вам, что прониклись.

----------


## Juli

уф! ничего себе ... а можно еще почитать что-нить?
респект за такую тему!

----------

